# Massey 35 Exhaust hot



## Magfrog (Jan 19, 2020)

I have a 1963 MF35. The last couple of times I used it to brush hog my pasture the exhaust gets extremely hot. The exhaust pipe runs down under the foot pad, and it literally melted the sole on my shoe.
I just put in new spark plugs, distributor cap, points/condenser and wires. I checked the air breather and it's not clogged or anything. 

When I drive it with the brushhog going, it acts like it wants to stall out at times, and the engine seems to pulsate. 

Any suggestions? I'm letting it cool now and then checking the air breather again to make sure it's not clogged. I guess I'll run a rod up the exhaust pipe to make sure nothing is stuck up in it. Other than that, I don't know what else to do.

Thanks,


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Vertical exhaust has drawbacks but you use less pipe. I remember my grandpas tractor heating up my foot.
If you have the timing advanced to far it may run hotter. Carburetor may be running lean. Clear fuel lines and check carburetor float setting. Careful with that hot exhaust in dry fields. Fire hazard.
Vertical exhaust is a pain around tree limbs but I prefer it. If a tree limb is low enough to knock off my exhaust its low enough to knock me off and needs trimmed.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Double check your point gap setting. Should be .022". If the points are set too close it will make the exhaust run hot.


----------



## Magfrog (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. I did change the points and didn't have a gap tool so I used a "matchbook" cover. Probably not the most accurate . I opened the carb drain screw and a lot of dirt came out so I'm assuming it's a carb problem, either with timing or the carb needing cleaned, or float needing set. 

As far as the horizontal exhaust, I see some MF 35's with vertical exhausts but it seems they exhaust pipe comes up out/through the hood. Is there a way to covert a horizontal exhaust to a vertical one?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

My suggestion is to get her tuned correct with proper point setting and re evaluate. With all respect to prior posters, I wouldn't jump into a vertical exhaust system. 

I did that with my old 53 NAA and after a year of sucking exhaust fumes, I swapped back to vertical with a tail pipe. Gas exhaust is ruff

Not sure if discussed on prior threads, but I also learned this ethanol government engine killing gasoline has a low boiling point. I had several instances where my over engine gravity feed fuel tank was boiling gas.... ....the motor and exhaust heated way up and it started to run rough. Just a thought as trump's have been high here lately.....I started driving to next country to get ethanol free fuel after that.


----------



## Magfrog (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks TX. I've got it scheduled to go into the local tractor service center later this week. I can do a few things myself but will leave it to the "pros" for a tune up with timing and such. I've owned this tractor for 10 years or so and haven't had to do much with it, so I guess it's catching up to me now. Will post later what I find out.


----------

